# Faux fur dog bed sacks that I make



## Pookypeds

The bed sacks I make are larger than the pillowcase type and have a rounded bottom. Priced at $75 which includes shipping.


----------



## ExoticChis

That is super cute


----------



## jesuschick

VERY cute! What colors and how much, please?


----------



## Pookypeds

jesuschick said:


> VERY cute! What colors and how much, please?



Colors that I can get are dark brown (shown), black or white. It depends on what is available at the fabric store, but they usually have these colors. The price is $75 which covers shipping.

This price may seem like a lot, but my bedsacks are bigger and have a rounded bottom and costs me $55 just for the material and shipping.


----------



## Dragonfly

That's lovely!


----------



## *Princess*

very nice x


----------



## amyalina25

these are so cool! my girls would love it! x


----------



## KayC

How did I miss this, those are adorable


----------



## Adrienne

wow very nice!


----------



## LittleHead

Super cute!! Will have to put one of these on my wishlist.


----------



## pigeonsheep

pookypeds make them great. i got one back in November 

here's a shot of Dexter in it


----------



## *Princess*

Dexter is to precious x


----------



## Amandarose531

Pidge are you back!? Cute shot of Dexter - note the yellow spot! Naughty boy


----------



## Pookypeds

pigeonsheep said:


> pookypeds make them great. i got one back in November
> 
> here's a shot of Dexter in it



Thank you for promoting my bedsacks Dexter and Pidge!:foxes_207:

I might add that I make bedsacks in fleece & flannel that are much lower in price than the fur bedsacks, if anyone is interested in those also.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Amandarose531 said:


> Pidge are you back!? Cute shot of Dexter - note the yellow spot! Naughty boy


LOL im semi back...here and there. been busy with lots of of other things but i am in facebook all the time if u wanna catch me there 

oh i almost forgot. that yellow stain is his puke stain. yup he has his own little corner where he likes to puke when no one is home LOL



*Princess* said:


> Dexter is to precious x


thanks princess! hehehe



Pookypeds said:


> Thank you for promoting my bedsacks Dexter and Pidge!:foxes_207:
> 
> I might add that I make bedsacks in fleece & flannel that are much lower in price than the fur bedsacks, if anyone is interested in those also.


oh ur welcome and thank u for the bedsack!!! i keep it in his pink crate LOL he loves to hide his chews in there and just relax. i think thats a great idea!  fleece and flannel is perfect for warmer weather thats ahead


----------



## appleblossom

I loved these do you still make these too?


----------



## Pookypeds

appleblossom said:


> I loved these do you still make these too?


Yes, I can still make these. The price now would be $75.00 + shipping which could be around $11.00.

These faux fur bedsacks are bigger than the other faux fur bedsacks that people have gotten for a cheaper price. Those kind are made like a pillowslip, usually, and are much smaller. Mine are nearly twice as big with the rounded bottom.


----------



## appleblossom

They look so pretty & soft Id love to snuggle up in one myself lol


----------



## PocketDog

these are adorable! x


----------



## quinnandleah

They look nice and fluffy. I want one for me...giggle.


----------



## wild.irish.rose

:hello1:very cute-u must be very talented.did u have a pattern or did u do it by site?


----------

